# I need names for a cupcake shop!



## TJR_125 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am going to start a cupcake catering business here in Central Missouri.. I just have one tiny problem! I NEED A NAME!! I cant seem to think of anything that I really like, I would also like to come up with a theme.. For example, theres a bakery thats name is 'woodidilly cupcakes" and there cupcakes have strange names just like woodidilly.. I havnt named my cupcakes yet, but if I found THE name for my bakery business, it would be a breeze!! I thought about naming my cupcakes possibly like dogs, but how weird would that be if someone ordered a dozen "Poodles" let alone eat something named Poodles lol

I dont want my name in it, but something creative and funny!

Please help me out all you creative go-roos!!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

will you be making the organic types of treats for dogs?
what is the bulk of your customer culture,ethnicity,income,color?
I saw Missouri.******* missouri?cross culture missouri?
it the location in an area of revitalization?like in the movie Milk Money.
where folks stroll and window shop,get coffee,sidewalk tables,candy stores and ice cream shop?
cupcakes and hand size treats have become big business.
folks like the one piece easy and simple yet fun.
give us some background.
I can think if several domains of names for certain appreciation/factions of folks.
and oddly,they would paralell.imagine,a social,and the hostess says to her uppity attendees, "ya'll do need to try these cute little convict cupcakes,with their little crossbar patterned icing,they are to get locked up for".
it's all about oddity,yet attraction.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Before you choose your name are you going to stick with cupcakes only? I love baking and couldn't stand being limited to cupcakes 

The reason I ask because you may not want the word cupcakes in your name if you will branch of to other goods. 

Do you have any idea you have thought of?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

No ideas for names but good luck in your business venture! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a tropical theme. Especially in a a land locked state. 
Good luck with the new business.

Mmmmmm cupcakes....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

What about 'Short Cakes'... IDK


LoL, btw I'd eat a cupcake named poodle. I think it's a cute Idea.


----------



## TJR_125 (Jul 15, 2010)

I really do like Short Cakes!! But heres my story:

My father is a DJ.. He does events ranging from Wedding receptions to the sound system for MMA fights, mostly weddings though and he has done this for 15 years.. He is also an ordained minister, but he only got that so his friends could hire a CHEAP minister with a sense of humor! Also he is a scuba diver instructor, so in preperation for the honney moon he could cerify you as a scuba diver so you wouldnt have to deal with all those lessons while ur supposed to be relaxing! So for a long time he wanted me to start up a bakery/cupcakery so now since Ive got moved out, and got alot of free time on my hands hes now really pushing it.. I have not made wedding cakes EVER before but I have made litterally a million cupcakes and everyone has had a positive liking to them! So basically what were trying to do, is offer another thing to his customers from the DJ business.. I wasnt going to do any doggy cupcakes as yet, Ive always wanted to though! Ive thought about the dog idea, and I also love a tropical theme, cause 1 it goes with my dads scuba business and also cause green and blue and mixes of green and blue are my favorite colors!! But were in Central missouri in a bigger town, so NOT *******!!! I am ONLY doing this as a catering business, Im not doing cakes, ONLY CUPCAKES! and possibly a few more dessert type things further down the road.. and further down that road I am wanting to have a store front, and possibly make cakes then but my cupcakes will always be the centerpeice/main attraction at my shopp!!

Thanks!

Rhythm Express - Home - Moberly, MO

Westenkuehler Diving - Home


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

When starting out a business, as a consumer's POV. I think it's a good idea to start out Unique & keep it simple. Then slowly integrate new ideas to keep customers coming... 

Hmm, you've inspired me to open a business. I am just not sure what'd I'd sell. Hope everything goes well for you.

Any pictures of the cupcakes you've done in the past. Will you also do cupcake cakes?

A friend of mine made a butterfly cupcake cake for our other friends daughter's 1st birthday. Came out really cute.


----------

